# Is this a good time to buy property in Italy?



## whitebeach (Aug 12, 2011)

Is this a good time to buy property in Italy? Or is it better to wait and watch and see what happens with the Euro and Italy's economical/financial problems?


----------



## bunty16 (Sep 26, 2009)

The exchange rate is rubbish right now, due to current situation with the euro if it were me I would wait and see for a while. No crystal ball, but if you were to buy today you would not see much extra per £1000.00. However, houses are cheap in some area's and great bargains to be had, so it could be a good time to negotiate price. At the end of the day, if you are passionate about Italy you will go ahead anyway!


----------

